# thinking of a basement bathroom with upflush



## bobcatnj (Jan 5, 2008)

i'm thinking of putting in a basement bathroom. i found a upflush toilet system by sanifo for around 700 bucks. anyone ever use this type of system? the discharge of waste exits through a 3/4 in pvc pipe. how does can that be tied into the waste line in the basement? can it be tied into the bathroom sink 1.5 waste line or the 4 in line from the toilet?


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

It couldn't be tied into 1.5in which is only good for one fixture. You could tie it into 4in though.


----------



## ranman469 (Dec 25, 2007)

if it was me i would rough in a 3 pc bathroom and install a sewage ejector that will use regular fixtures and discharge through a 2" pipe to the sewer. they work good.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

www.saniflo.net


----------



## bobcatnj (Jan 5, 2008)

why not the 1.5pvc, if it flows through a .75 pipe out of the toilet


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Read the first reply, it explains it.
A 1.5in line can only have one fixture on it. A sink and a toilet is two.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

When funds come available, I'm leaning towards installing a Saniplus model myself. How is the sink currently draining? Into a sump? If that's the case, you could just run the toilet to the main sewer drain and leave the sink as-is. Another option you have is to run the sink into the Saniflo. They have models that will do the toilet, a tub and a sink and then pump that through the 3/4" discharge.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I have not seen a Saniflow toilet that has a 3/4" discharge. Most are 2" (or at least 1-1/2")that get tied into the main sanitary drainline. They also require a vent pipe tied in. These are maserating toilets that grind up the solids. I don't think 3/4" would handle that. Most saniflows also have two extra openings to accomodate a sink and tub/shower.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is a linky to the Saniplus page. http://www.saniflo.com/products/saniplus.asp

Where it states: *Discharge Pipe Diameter: *3/4"; 21mm

That's where I got my information at least. Not saying that most of the stuff floating around in my head is accurate.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Okay......but I would have a problem with a 3/4" discharge pipe. Eventually, the pipe is going to collect waste on the inside. Could clog easily. I still didn't see any venting information on the site. Not sure how much a 2" horizontal discharge toilet sells for either. The only one I have seen installed used larger piping plus the vent. I would check with the local code office before purchasing one.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

You can get the entire "kit" for around $700-$900 from what research I've done, which includes the pumping unit, and the toilet itself. You need to provide the plumbing, a toilet seat, and a GFCI outlet for the pump.

Perhaps there's no mention of venting because it's pumped as opposed to a gravity system? I have no idea, just speculating. It would be nice if some people with some experience with them would chime in. There's also something called Kwik-Jon (if memory serves) that is similar, only it requires a pretty serious vent in it. I haven't checked on that system in some time though. It also uses a regular toilet sitting on a raised floor.

I was looking into those systems because where I want to put the bathroom in the basement would require some fairly extensive concrete cutting in the floor (12' maybe, around or under a water heater) into the crock and then I'd need a macerating sump, which wouldn't be that big of a deal.


----------



## ranman469 (Dec 25, 2007)

check with the code authority for your area. they may not allow a macerating toilet system. UPC 710.13 
if you not geting a permit, then do what you want. but if you sell the home and its not approved? thats when the fun begains. i have removed one for this reason then it was a 1 bathroom home.


----------



## bobcatnj (Jan 5, 2008)

so how do you tie a 3/4 in pipe into a 4in pipe?


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

bobcatnj said:


> so how do you tie a 3/4 in pipe into a 4in pipe?


What kind of pipe are you trying to tie into? And what will kind of pipe are you running the waste in?

I highly recommend finding a toilet with a waste larger than 3/4 though.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Bobcatnj asked the question that was on my mind. I have not seen a drainage fitting with 3/4" inlets/outlets. Closest thing to it would be a dishwasher fitting. Saniflow must have replaced their old macerating unit with a much more powerful unit.


----------



## bobcatnj (Jan 5, 2008)

i was going to tie it into a 4in pvc from a toilet upstairs. the saniflo unit says the waste exits through a 3/4 in pvc


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

bobcatnj said:


> i was going to tie it into a 4in pvc from a toilet upstairs. the saniflo unit says the waste exits through a 3/4 in pvc


So somewhere in that 4" line you need to cut in a 4" x 2" wye and glue a 2" x 3/4" bushing into the wye. You must meet all venting requirements when doing this though.


----------

